# Anyone need help in paducah?



## lawnprofrench (Nov 15, 2010)

Have 2 trucks one with salter & 8'6" w/wings boss v, the other 8'6" w/wings straight blade. Just give me a call 812-568-4327 or reply to thread.


----------

